

Ask HN: DST file format? - newgit

I am trying to create some embroidered shirts for my startup for an upcoming conference in a few days. I need to convert my jpg logo into DST format.<p>I can't seem to find a straightfoward way to convert JPG to DST? Searching online, it seems that this requires expensive software? Out logo is just text - two fonts.<p>Can anyone provide any pointers or assistance?<p>Many many thanks!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Disclaimer - I know nothing about this and have only spent 3 minutes
searching.

I suspect DST is a vector format, but I might be wrong. This site might offer
a free converter:

Consider: <http://ptf.com/dst/dst+image+converter/>

And having said all that, my local shop that embroiders logos onto shirts
accepts PNG, JPG, and GIF.

